# Ung thư gan là gì? Những nguyên nhân gây bệnh trong sinh hoạt



## avado Việt (10/4/19)

Gan là cơ quan có chức năng đào thải độc tố có vị trí ở phần phía trên bên phải hạ sườn bụng, bên dưới cơ hoành. Với chức năng quan trọng như vậy gan rất dễ gặp phải những bệnh nghiêm trọng. Đặc biệt đó là ung thư gan. Trong đó ung thư gan gồm các loại: ung thư gan thứ phát và ung thư gan nguyên phát. Ung thư có nguyên nhân là mầm bệnh bắt nguồn từ chính lá gan được gọi là ung thư gan nguyên phát. Nhưng ung thư gan có nguyên nhân bị lây lan do ung thư từ bộ phận khác trong cơ thể thì gọi là ung thư gan thứ phát.

Nguyên nhân do:Thường xuyên ăn phải thực phẩm đã ôi thiu hoặc bị mốc. Trong thực phẩm quá hạn có chứa chất aflatoxin – một chất gây ra ung thư gan.

Những người sống trong môi trường có nguồn nước bị nhiễm asen cũng có nguy cơ rất cao. Đây là một loại chất cực độc, khi tích tụ lâu ngày gây nên bệnh ung thư gan và rất nhiều căn bệnh ung thư khác.

Nghiện rượu, bia, uống quá liều lượng trong thời gian dài. Những người có thói quen uống rượu bia khả năng rất cao dẫn đến mắc bệnh xơ gan. Lâu dần các xơ gan biến chứng thành u ác tính. Sau đó phát triển đến ung thư gan rồi dẫn tới tử vong

Do virus viêm gan B, C: Y học đã chứng minh virus viêm gan B và viêm gan C chính là thủ phạm gây bệnh trên thực nghiệm. Những người xác định có nhiễm virus này nguy cơ mắc bệnh ung thư gan cao gấp 3 lần so với người bình thường.

Khoa học hiện nay chưa xác định được rõ nguyên nhân ung thư gan. Tuy nhiên có một số nghiên cứu khoa học đã khoanh vùng những nguyên nhân là làm tăng nguy cơ mắc phải căn bệnh này.

Theo nhiều nghiên cứu, rượu được xác định là nguyên nhân hàng đầu gây ung thư gan.

Do nhiễm hóa chất gây ung thư gan. Sau chiến tranh, Việt Nam đã hứng chịu hàng triệu tấn chất độc dioxin, ngấm vào đất và môi trường sống. Đây cũng là một trong những nguy cơ gây nên căn bệnh ung thư gan.

Những người mắc bệnh tiểu đường béo phì có nguy cơ mắc bệnh ung thư gan cao hơn so với những người bình thường.

Chúng ta thường không phát hiện triệu chứng ung thư gan ở các giai đoạn sớm vì thường các dấu hiệu và triệu chứng không rõ ràng, chỉ khi khối ung thư trở lên lớn hơn thì các triệu chứng mới xuất hiện rõ rệt.

Để phòng ngừa ung thư gan cần làm gì
– Nên thăm khám sức khỏe định kỳ 6 – 12 tháng/lần. Nếu phát hiện có vấn đề về gan như men gan cao hoặc viêm gan,….phải phát hiện sớm để có cơ hội điều trị triệt để.
– Hạn chế đồ uống chứa cồn, các loại rượu bia.
– Duy trì một lối sống lành mạnh, tránh tăng cân.

Các triệu chứng có thể nhận biết khi bị ung thư gan:

* Đau ở bụng trên bên phải, vị trí của gan
* Cơ thể có khối u hoặc cảm giác nặng bụng trên
* Đầy bụng hay chán ăn
* Sụt cân không kiểm soát
* Vàng da, vàng mắt, nước tiểu có màu vàng sậm
* Buồn nôn hay nôn
* Sốt, sốt nhẹ
* Luôn cảm thấy mệt mỏi, đau nhức cơ thể.


----------

